# Une fille belle ou moche, mais seulement une belle fille.



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour tous.

J'ouvre ce sujet en pensant qu'il y a peut-être un parallèle avec la question de la place de bien ou mal avec un infinitif, préférant d'abord mettre à l'épreuve avec vous une hypothèse que je sens fragile :

La langue nous permet de dire aussi bien _une belle fille_ qu'_une fille belle_, avec une préférence pour _la belle fille_, alors qu'elle refuse catégoriquement _une moche fille_, cependant qu'elle admet et privilégie le plus naturellement que l'on dise_ un mauvais garçon_ plutôt qu'_un garçon mauvais_.

L'hypothèse que je sens fragile consiste à envisager que le fait de placer l'épithète devant le substantif la mettrait en valeur, ce que la langue approuverait dans le cas de _la belle fille_ mais réprouverait catégoriquement dans le cas de _la moche fille_, tolérant seulement _une fille moche_. Dans le cas du _mauvais garçon_, la langue approuverait que nous mettions en relief le fait regrettable qu'un garçon soit mauvais, jugeant qu'il en est responsable, alors que la fille privée de beauté n'a rien fait qui lui a valu cela.

Une précaution, pour la clarté, serait de bien distinguer les cas où le sens de l'adjectif demeure inchangé quand il est postposé ou antéposé, à l'exemple de _la belle fille_ ou de _la fille belle_, et les cas où il y a changement de sens, par exemple entre _un pauvre garçon_ et _un garçon pauvre _: dans ce dernier exemple, l’hypothèse de la mise en valeur approuvée ou réprouvée me paraît être mise hors jeu.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,



Logospreference-1 said:


> L'hypothèse que je sens fragile consiste à envisager que le fait de placer l'épithète devant le substantif la mettrait en valeur, ce que la langue approuverait dans le cas de _la belle fille_ mais réprouverait catégoriquement dans le cas de _la moche fille_, tolérant seulement _une fille moche_.


... Mauvaise, elle semble effectivement l'être. C'est ainsi qu'on peut te contredire de façon immédiate avec "une vilaine fille", qui a tout autant de valeur d'usage que "une fille vilaine" (mais dont le sens n'est pas tout à fait le même) !

Je pense donc qu'il va falloir explorer d'autres pistes pour espérer trouver une justification _qui tienne la route_.


[Edit]
... J'avais envisagé la piste de la longueur de l'épithète (hypothèse : obligatoirement placé après le nom s'il est court), mais "une jolie fille" me donne tort ! Ainsi, il va falloir chercher mieux...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Une_ vilaine fille_ revient au même cas que le _mauvais garçon_,  c'est uniquement au sens moral, me semble-t-il : elle comme lui ne  doivent qu'à eux-mêmes d'être vilains ou mauvais. On trouve une belle  illustration entre la _triste personne_, toujours au sens moral, sur le modèle du _triste sire_, et une_ personne triste_, qui est réellement dans un sentiment de tristesse. Autre illustration entre _un_ _grand homme_, qui comprend un jugement de valeur, et _un_ _homme grand_, qui n'en comprend pas. Ou entre _un sale type_ et _un type sale_. Or ce dernier, il pourrait pourtant se laver, c'est clairement blâmable s'il ne le fait pas régulièrement.

J'ai sans doute eu tort de vouloir mettre de côté les cas où l'adjectif change de sens selon qu'il précède ou suit le nom, je m'en aperçois maintenant.


----------



## Nanon

_Laid _appartient à un groupe d'adjectifs rarement antéposés. Cela vaut peut-être aussi pour _moche _qui n'a pas été ajouté à la liste pour des questions de registre, je suppose.
J'aimerais bien avoir accès à la page qui précède car elle contient peut-être une clef.

N.B. Je parle de _laid_ à cause de ceci : 





> Il n’y a pas de propriété sémantique générale qui soit liée de manière parfaitement régulière à l’ordre relatif du N et du A. Ainsi, les antonymes n’ont pas un comportement identique ; par exemple, beau est antéposable, tandis que moche ou laid sont toujours postposés (voir Grevisse, 1988 ; Wilmet, 1981).


Cela enregistre le fait. Encore faudrait-il donner une explication...


----------



## tilt

Euh.
Vous diriez vraiment _une fille belle_ ?
Pour ma part, je trouve la tournure absolument maladroite.


----------



## Nanon

Non, pas vraiment, mais _"un homme beau"_, oui, avec une petite nuance de sens (vraie beauté) par rapport à _"être bel homme"_.
Tandis que _moche _ou _laid_, on ne peut pas les déplacer aussi facilement.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Tilt, je ne m'exprime pas ainsi !

Plus généralement, sur la place de l'adjectif par rapport au nom, je me permets de conseiller de commencer par (re)lire les § 325 et s. du_ Bon usage_ (pour ceux qui l'ont, bien sûr).




> tandis que moche ou laid sont toujours postposés (voir Grevisse, 1988 ; Wilmet, 1981).



Pas pour tous.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On dit bien plus facilement une belle fille, soit que sa beauté serait perçue comme identitaire, soit qu'on n'a aucune raison de ne pas mettre sa beauté en valeur. Mais je peux dire parfaitement _une fille belle_, une fille (qui est indéniablement) belle, sous-entendant une fille très belle. Évidemment, hors contexte il ne vient à l'esprit que la belle fille, ou des phrases très courtes du style_ Marie est une belle fille, c'est une belle fille, etc._ ; ce n'est pas pour autant que dans la vraie vie, je veux dire dans les vraies phases, l'on ne rencontre pas des filles belles. Isolément, _Marie est une fille belle_ ne se dira pratiquement jamais, puisque cela revient à dire _Marie est une fille qui est belle _et que hors contexte on n'y entend qu'une formulation laborieuse.

Entre _une très belle fille_ et _une fille très belle_ on ne perçoit pratiquement plus aucune différence, et en effet à l'usage entre les deux formes on n'a plus de préférence ; cela illustre _a contrario_ que lorsque nous avons une préférence entre adjectif antéposé et adjectif postposé nous percevons bel et bien des nuances. Nos ancêtres avaient leurs raisons de préférer le bois joli.

7h00 : En relisant mes messages plus hauts je me rends compte d'une curieuse inversion entre d'une part _le grand homme_ - sens moral - et _l'homme grand_ - sa taille, dite de façon neutre -, et d'autre part _le petit homme_ - sa taille, dite de façon neutre ou avec sympathie - et _l'homme petit_, à prendre au sens moral. Alors là, je n'en reviens pas. Cela viendrait-il du fait qu'on ne se résoudrait ni à un homme petit par la taille, ni à un homme petit au sens moral ? Autrement dit, cette inversion dans la façon dont fonctionnent les épithètes grand et petit qualifiant un homme serait-elle la marque de notre étonnement aussi bien devant un homme petit de taille que devant un homme moralement petit ? Cela ne marche pas avec _Mon petit Monsieur_, mais ici il y a une volonté d'être déplaisant. Avec les dames il n' y a pas cette inversion : la grande dame et la dame grande fonctionnent comme le grand homme et l'homme grand, la petite dame est une façon de dire, d'ailleurs pas toujours appréciée, et la dame petite est petite de taille.


----------



## Nanon

Logospreference-1 said:


> 7h00 : En relisant mes messages plus hauts je me rends compte d'une curieuse inversion entre d'une part _le grand homme_ - sens moral - et _l'homme grand_ - sa taille, dite de façon neutre -, et d'autre part _le petit homme_ - sa taille, dite de façon neutre ou avec sympathie - et _l'homme petit_, à prendre au sens moral.


Je me souviens d'une ancienne pub pour une boutique de prêt-à-porter qui habillait _"les hommes petits, grands, costauds" _(je n'ai pas retrouvé de lien ni d'image). Ce slogan m'avait frappée car _petit _et _grand _étaient à la même place, ce qui me semble difficile en-dehors d'une énumération de qualificatifs.



Roméo31 said:


> Pas pour tous.


Pas pour tous, c'est pourquoi je préfère dire, comme plus haut, que _laid, moche_... sont _rarement _antéposés. On peut très bien dire _"Moche histoire"_ (isolément). _"Moche fille"_, non.
Certains des exemples cités dans le fil concernant _laid _semblent naturels : _"laide histoire"_ (cf. supra). D'autres sont littéraires : _"laides caresses"_. On peut encore citer la _"laide trahison"_ qui remonte à la Chanson de Roland.


----------



## Roméo31

Voici un article intéressant sur la place de l'adjectif par rapport au nom.

Un homme laid  /  un laid homme   s'explique par une raison *euphonique.*

Il existe des raisons notamment d'ordre *sémantique* (cf. un homme grand/un grand homme),* syntaxique*, e*uphonique* donc, *stylistique* (mise ne relief)  et* historique* (certains adj. ont conservé leur place depuis le Moyen Âge) motivant la postposition et l'antéposition des adj./noms.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et en dehors de ces facteurs qui peuvent en effet entrer en ligne de compte, il y a le goût du retournement et de la plaisanterie, qui fait que, en réalité,_ la moche fille_, dont l'heure n'est pas encore venue, a toutes ses chances de plaire un jour à beaucoup de monde, avec des sens seconds qu'on ne peut deviner à l'avance. C'est vrai depuis longtemps avec l'épithète _bête _:_ la bête histoire, etc._


----------



## tilt

Roméo31 said:


> Un homme laid  /  un laid homme   s'explique par une raison *euphonique.*


Ce genre d'affirmation me semble difficile à défendre.
On pourrait admettre cette idée d'euphonie si, par opposition, on rencontrait _un laid garçon_ ou _une laide femme_. mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Le fait qu'on n'antépose jamais _laid _n'est pas dû à la sonorité du mot qui le suit.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayé de prononcer, ne serait-ce que mentalement, "un laid homme" (en faisant ou non la liaison) ?

On obtient un "l*é* *o*me"  et un *lé dome*  (qui fait penser immédiatement à "un lait d'homme" !).

Jai emprunté cet ex. à l'article - que je conseille de lire - sur la syntaxe de l'adjectif dans l'encyclopédie _Wikipédia : _



> *Considérations d'ordre euphonique*
> De manière générale, on cherchera à éviter tout hiatus, toute succession malencontreuse d'accents toniques, toute allitération malvenue… *C'est ainsi que certains adjectifs épithètes, quoique de nature évaluative, ne pourront pas être en position antéposée, pour de simples raisons euphoniques :*
> _*Un homme laid* / un élève doué / un moteur mou._
> *Et non pas* :
> _*Un laid homme* / un doué élève / un mou moteur._


----------



## Nanon

Oui, mais l'éviction du hiatus n'explique la postposition de _laid _qu'au masculin. De plus, l'un des exemples de Wikipédia n'illustre pas le hiatus : _*un mou moteur_.


----------



## Roméo31

Nanon, il faut tout lire et bien lire !

Un *mou mo*teur : l'auteur n'évoque pas que l'hiatus : il parle _d'allitération mal venue_.
De surcroît, son énumération n'est_ pas limitative_.


----------



## Nanon

J'ai tout lu, et j'ai bien lu. Wikipédia donne une réponse rapide mais ne permet pas de résoudre le problème posé par Logos au début de ce fil. Je maintiens que si _*un mou moteur _ne se dit pas, l'éviction de l'allitération ne suffit pas à expliquer cela : il y a une autre raison, et bien plus difficile à cerner. On ne dit pas non plus _*un mou coussin_ ou _*un mou caramel_ ; pourtant, dans ces cas, il n'y a pas d'allitération.
L'antéposition de l'adjectif peut avoir une valeur expressive ou descriptive tandis que la postposition a généralement une valeur informative : cette position fait généralement consensus. Mais alors, pourquoi avons-nous cette paire : _une *belle *fille / une fille *laide *(ou *moche*)_ ? Ni le nombre de syllabes, ni les syllabes ouvertes ou fermées, ni les allitérations ne permettent d'expliquer cette asymétrie. Est-ce que l'antéposition, en ce qu'elle ressortit à un langage expressif et poétique, ne peut s'associer qu'avec une appréciation positive comme la beauté, et pas avec la laideur ? Pas forcément, puisque _vilain _peut être antéposé ou postposé, mais _vilain _possède deux syllabes... Je n'ai pas de réponse mais j'ai essayé d'en rechercher une, par exemple dans cet article.


----------



## tilt

Roméo31, je n'ai jamais dit que _laid homme_ ne créait pas de hiatus.
Il faut tout lire et bien lire. 

J'ai simplement dit que* l'euphonie n'explique pas *que "certains adjectifs épithètes, quoique de nature évaluative, ne puissent pas être en position antéposée", puisque comme le dit Nanon, l'absence d'atteinte à l'euphonie ne permet pas davantage de mettre ces mêmes adjectifs en position antéposée. Cet argument aurait de la valeur s'il existait des adjectifs habituellement antéposables, mais qu'on garderait postposés uniquement dans les cas de dissonance. En connais-tu ? Je n'en trouve pas, pour ma part.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Les garçons_ ne heurtent pas l'oreille , comment _*un laid garço_n la heurterait-il ? Je sais bien que beaucoup ne prononcent pas pareil _les_ et _laid, _mais nous sommes assez nombreux à n'en pas percevoir de différence à l'oral pour que l'objection reste valable.

On dira plus facilement _une laide personne_ qu'_un laid personnage_, alors qu'_un vilain personnage_ passe aussi bien qu'_une vilaine personne._ On me dira encore que je suis sexiste, mais nous sommes bien devant un fait de langue qui trouve beaucoup d'exemples. _Laid_, contrairement à _vilain_, est pour moi d'une consonance trop douce pour qualifier sévèrement, au sens moral, un homme ou un garçon ; et de là il y a probablement une extension de ce rejet aux substantifs du genre masculin strictement grammatical_, _ce qui est le cas de _personnage. La laide personne_ est typiquement un féminin qui peut s'appliquer aussi bien à un homme qu'à une femme, mais ce genre féminin strictement grammatical supporte l'antéposition de _laide _: semble-t-il, la langue ne fait plus objection, ce qui ne veut absolument pas dire qu'elle trouve la laideur mieux convenir au genre féminin ; on en trouve le démenti dans le refus de *_la moche fille_. 

Entre _mou_ et _molle_, il se produit je pense le même phénomène : _une molle réplique, une molle réaction_ peuvent se dire, mais ni _*un mou réflexe _ni_ *un mou reproche. Un mol avertissement_ ou _un mol orateur _ou _un mol adversaire_ ou_ un mol artichaut_, je ne dis pas, mais il faudrait trouver des cas : avec humour, peut-être ? Il est vrai qu'on ne pourrait pas davantage dire _*une molle turbine_ qu'_ *un mou moteur_, mais ces cas ne sont pas les mêmes dans la mesure où_ un moteur mou_ se dit très bien, et non pas _une turbine molle_. Un masculin fonctionnant comme la turbine serait le turbo : on ne dit ni un _*mou turbo_ ni _un turbo mou_. On pourrait dire _du doux Mozart_, mais pas _*du mou Mozart, _voire_ du doux Mauriac _et non pas_ *du mou Mauriac. _Mais on ne pourrait pas davantage dire _*du mou Jaurès _ou_ *du mou Clemenceau. _Ce n'est pas l'oreille qui rejette_ *un mou squelette, _puisqu'elle accepte _un mousquetaire_, ou qui rejette _*un mou largo_, elle qui accepte _un moule à gaufres. Mou_ est décidément très difficile, sinon impossible, à antéposer, alors que pour le féminin _molle_ et, peut-être, le masculin _mol _cela peut arriver_. _La seule explication qui me reste est bien celle d'un refus - et d'un refus catégorique, massif - d'identifier de près - ce que fait l'épithète antéposée -, la mollesse au genre masculin, y compris au genre masculin strictement grammatical. Postposée, l'épithète ne marque qu'un lien occasionnel, l'identité masculine n'est plus en cause.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous,

@ O.K. Tilt. Cela étant, le caractère non régulier de "un laid homme" peut s'expliquer par une raison d'ordre euphonique et celui de "une laide femme" par une raison différente. La place d'un adj. épithète/nom peut même résulter de plusieurs facteurs qui se renforcent - ou se contrarient partiellement.


Je vous ai indiqué l'article de Wikipédia parce qu'il explique certaines positions de l'adj. épithète par rapport au nom. Ce qui fait avancer la discussion, même si cet article  n'explique pas, bien sûr, toutes les antépositions et postpositions.

Ensuite, il faut lire A. Blinkenberg, H. Weinrich, R. Martin, etc.

Cela dit, je vous souhaite bien du courage car il existe bien des divergences entre les linguistiques sur la question en question.

L'article auquel Nanon renvoie se fait d'ailleurs l'écho de cela :



> on rapproche l’adjectif antéposé d’un simple déterminant ayant une fonction non qualitative, ou au contraire on soutient que l’adjectif antéposé agit d’abord sur le sémantisme du nom, pour modifier sa valeur qualitative.* La littérature sur cette question est* aussi abondante que* contradictoire*. Et les positions varient en particulier selon le type d’effet ou de construction qui se trouve privilégié parmi tous ceux que l’on vient de parcourir rapidement.


----------



## Nanon

Logospreference-1 said:


> _Mou_ est décidément très difficile, sinon impossible, à antéposer, alors que pour le féminin _molle_ et, peut-être, le masculin _mol _cela peut arriver_. _La seule explication qui me reste est bien celle d'un refus - et d'un refus catégorique, massif - d'identifier de près - ce que fait l'épithète antéposée -, la mollesse au genre masculin, y compris au genre masculin strictement grammatical. Postposée, l'épithète ne marque qu'un lien occasionnel, l'identité masculine n'est plus en cause.


L'identité masculine est-elle vraiment en cause ? Non. Pour utiliser une paire minimale (_mou / fou_) : on ne dit pas _*un fou chapelier _(à moins que fou soit substantivé) mais on dit _un chapelier fou_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On dit bien _un fou rire_.

_La folle envie_ est habituelle ; _un fou désir_, sans être habituel, doit pouvoir se rencontrer. On ne dit pas davantage _une folle chapelière_ qu'_un fou chapelier_, car la folie ne saurait s'identifier à ce métier.


----------

